# Sigh.  What do you suppose they do with all the stuff left behind in rental cars?



## MarTN (Apr 7, 2006)

Left my cell phone charger in one last week.


----------



## Spence (Apr 7, 2006)

My only experience with this was Avis at San Francisco airport.  Unkown to us, my son brought his expensive calculator on the trip and left it in the car.  of course he didn't admit this.  First we knew of it was when Avis called us!


----------



## dawg (Apr 7, 2006)

A couple of years ago I left my Digital camera in the rental car.  Discovered that we did not have it as we were boarding the aiplane at MCO.  As soon I got hone I called dollar and told them what had happend.  They were able to retrieve it for me.  The package it up and I had to call UPS for it to be picked up.  This trip was a family trip with my elderly parents and siblings.  I was more concerned about all fo the pictures still in the camera than I was he camera.  But thanks to Dollar Rental it all worked out.  The agent I was dealing with went beyond the call of duty for and it was much appreciated.

Dale


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Apr 7, 2006)

*Sell it on eBay?  ;-)*

I left one of my chargers at a hotel two weeks ago... called back and told them exactly where it was left plugged in.  They said they'd mail it to me if they found it.  Haven't gotten anything yet, so I assume it's gone the way of everything else I've left at a hotel... it has mysteriosly vaporized.    

The only time I've had something returned that I left behind was the time I forgot something at a timeshare.  Kudos to the housekeeping staff and management at Beach Quarters at the Clarion in Virginia Beach... they are the only ones who ever turned in and returned the personal property I left behind.  I have NEVER had anything found/returned by a hotel.

Knock on wood... haven't forgotten anything in a rental car so far.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 7, 2006)

I've heard that cell phone chargers are the item most often left behind by travelers. If you don't get yours back, you might try asking at the next hotel or timeshare you visit if they have any that you can have that would fit your phone. 

Our library (!!!) also has a huge box of them, most pretty dusty now. (I guess people plug in their phones to get a free recharge! You're not even supposed to use cell phones at the library.) I think if I asked nicely and explained why I wanted one, the librarians would give it to me.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't even want to tell you all the things we've left in rental cars.  NOthing worth too much money, but I've left at least 3-4 sets of those carseat adjusters for kids in them.  Grrrrrrr!
As for hotels/timeshares........last summer my Dad was "helping" the housekeeping staff and bundled up the sheets from one of the bedrooms for them, along with my son's little boxer short pajamas.  When housekeeping found these little boy boxers and t-shirt in the wash with all the sheets, they figured out which building and floor they came from and sorted through who had little boys.  There was a knock at the door and a man smiling, holding up a t-shirt and boxer shorts saying "Are these yours?!"  WOW!


----------



## baz48 (Apr 9, 2006)

Space Coast Laurie said:
			
		

> I have NEVER had anything found/returned by a hotel.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, hotels are the worst.  I realized 2 hours after checking out of a Red Lion that I left our camera sitting on the bed.  I called and told them which room and exactly where I left it.  "Sorry, the maid didn't find anything like that."  And my husband left a fabulous Hawaiian shirt in a Best Western in San Diego.  Of course, they never saw that either.  It makes me so mad.  I understand that their staff are not paid very well, but still ...   URRRGGG.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 9, 2006)

When we rented a car in Calgary we discovered a CD had been left in the CD player.  Unfortunately is was very Heavy Metal, not our thing at all, so we left it when we returned the car.  A couple of weeks later a package arrived at our house in the UK.  It contained the CD along with a very nice note from the people at Avis!


----------



## Whirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Avis seems to be very good about returning items left behind. I left a cell phone charger in one and it was mailed to me a week later, again with a very nice note. 

Cheryl


----------



## Gracey (Apr 9, 2006)

Left a brand new pair of RayBan's in a rental at MCO.  By the time I arrived home, Dollar was on my answering machine to say they dropped them in the mail to my house.  I didn't even realized I left them.

Laurie


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2006)

On the other hand I called Budget in Harrisburg, PA thinking I might have left my PDA in the rental car (turns out I didn't).  After promising to call me back they never did.


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 9, 2006)

A while back our daughter showed us a package that came to her house from a car rental agency with some things they said she left in a rental car.  A Florida drivers license with a man's picture but HER address.  His two insurance cards (one from Texas) and several other things that had HER address in Ft. Myers on them.  And the man's name was not the previous owner.  We advised her to contact the Sheriff's office, but I don't think she did.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 9, 2006)

In a rush to get on the plane after the fire ant incident in Miami;, Kelli left her collection of cd's in the shuttle bus (over $300 worth) I called and they got them. They charged me to mail them back to me and also charged mailing a laptop to a man named Michael to me. They realized what happened and called Michael who assured them he would reimburse me the money. I of course never got reimbursed but we did get our cd's back. shaggy


----------



## DrummerMom (Apr 9, 2006)

*Not in the rental car but...*

On a land trip through Alaska we left stuff everywhere.  And, with the exception of a pair of sunglasses lost on the plane, we got everything back.
My son left his gameboy outside the museum by Lake Hood, a hotel bellman drove him back to get it.  I left my camera on the shuttle to the raft trip by Denali, it was delivered to my hotel.  We left a walkie talkie on the gift shop counter while buying laundry soap.  When I turned on the other one in the room, someone was saying "hello.. hello.. we have your walkie talkie."
I dropped my wallet with my credit card in the hotel room in Anchorage and noticed after we checked out.  Housekeeping went up and found it for us.
I love that state.


----------



## labguides (Apr 9, 2006)

I forgot phone charger -- asked hotel where I could purchase one. They took the cell phone and returned a few minutes later with a charger for it. They said they have boxes of cell phone chargers.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 9, 2006)

DrummerMom said:
			
		

> On a land trip through Alaska we left stuff everywhere.  And, with the exception of a pair of sunglasses lost on the plane, we got everything back.
> My son left his gameboy outside the museum by Lake Hood, a hotel bellman drove him back to get it.  I left my camera on the shuttle to the raft trip by Denali, it was delivered to my hotel.  We left a walkie talkie on the gift shop counter while buying laundry soap.  When I turned on the other one in the room, someone was saying "hello.. hello.. we have your walkie talkie."
> I dropped my wallet with my credit card in the hotel room in Anchorage and noticed after we checked out.  Housekeeping went up and found it for us.
> I love that state.




DrummerMom, I think you are more than lucky.  I hope it doesn't run out on you


----------



## Patri (Apr 10, 2006)

Good grief, drummermom, your family should be in a movie.


----------



## clevergirl (Apr 10, 2006)

I did a local rental through Enterprise once...and left my garage door opener in the car. I went back to try to retrieve it and started to describe the item. The desk person just said "Wait" and grabbed a box behind the counter. It had about 60 or 70 garage door openers in it. He said "Take one"....


----------

